# Powerforce Eraser Sponge Pads



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

These will be available from Aldi on Thursday, 1.49 for 6 the description includes 'even removes brakes dust off car wheels!' I think I will be getting some as I have used a pencil eraser with good effect :thumb:


----------

